# BioCube 29 Lighting



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

quick question on the BioCube 29 lighting. it comes with 2 compact flourecent and ballast. 

Is it as good as T5 HO or not??

thanks

Peter Yu


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

apexifd said:


> quick question on the BioCube 29 lighting. it comes with 2 compact flourecent and ballast.
> 
> Is it as good as T5 HO or not??
> 
> ...


Peter,
Depends on what you are keeping. They are not the same as T5 lighting but are very bright. What are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Peter,
> Depends on what you are keeping. They are not the same as T5 lighting but are very bright. What are you planning on putting in there?


hmm... soft coral, fish, and shrimp. it will be very much like the one on display in the your Richmond store.

actually I bought it during the tent sale.

Peter Yu


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a good system once you mod it. The oem lighting should be fine for your needs.

I have a fw setup, however the prior owner was using a sw, with soft corals and such.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

apexifd said:


> hmm... soft coral, fish, and shrimp. it will be very much like the one on display in the your Richmond store.
> 
> actually I bought it during the tent sale.
> 
> Peter Yu


Ah, OK. All good for what you want to do. No worries.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

agreed.
and you shouldn't have to mod it at all.
Though with a couple small changes you can really bump up the performance of the sump area.


----------

